# Canadian pharmacies



## texasgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anyone here get their prescriptions from an online Canadian pharmacy?
Dr is going to try another med with dh, but, it isn't available here yet and it supposedly is better and a lot less side effects, but, not sure where to get it. There are TONS of the pharmacies on the web


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 15, 2008)

I sure wish my memory was better.  I remember articles in our newspaper about this, and , I remember hearing about buses coming into Toronto (because we are so close) so the folks could buy therir meds here cheaper.  If I come up with anything ( I know it's not a bus to Toronto you're looking for ) I'll let you know!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 15, 2008)

Miss TexasGirl..I would suggest that if you choose to go this route to use a reputable company who has a store front (buildings) in Canada rather than just an internet(web site) company.


----------



## Ken (Feb 15, 2008)

Alix always has a lot of leftovers in the medicine cabinet, what do you need?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 15, 2008)

Ken said:


> Alix always has a lot of leftovers in the medicine cabinet, what do you need?



Greeeeeaaaaat - now the FBI is watching us


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Greeeeeaaaaat - now the FBI is watching us



Ut oh... you guys gotta quit doing that, I am running outta places to hide things here!

Please be very careful when ordering drugs over the Internet! Many of these are fakes, not as advertised, and can cause serious health complications if not endanger your health.
I know how frustrating it is not having access to new drugs that may work where old ones have failed, but be very very careful.
Sometimes, there is a reason the FDA has not approved it for use here.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 15, 2008)

And where do I go to ask for things that I don't know about? Hmmm?????
Here of course, then I know that someone has tried something and can tell me which is best or at least ones NOT to use.


----------



## Alix (Feb 15, 2008)

texasgirl, is it a prescription med? Can you send me a link to the pharmacy you mean? I could at least steer you to the reputable ones. PM me if you like. 

And Ken... thats the last percocet you get out of OUR medicine cabinet!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 15, 2008)

It is possible to get get a reputable pharmacy online in Canada but you must do your homework.


----------



## amber (Feb 16, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Does anyone here get their prescriptions from an online Canadian pharmacy?
> Dr is going to try another med with dh, but, it isn't available here yet and it supposedly is better and a lot less side effects, but, not sure where to get it. There are TONS of the pharmacies on the web



I guess I don't understand.  If your husbands doctor is trying out a new med for him, then shouldn't the doctor be able to obtain it?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2008)

amber said:


> I guess I don't understand.  If your husbands doctor is trying out a new med for him, then shouldn't the doctor be able to obtain it?



I'm going to jump in here and say that he cannot obtain it for him.  While he knows about it from journals and medical publications it must not be available in the US yet.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

(in my best canadian accent)
oh-kay, eh?

now, whadda we have here. you needed some vee-agra, eh, tg?

oh, we've got loads. too cold to be oot and aboot with that stuff this time of year. 

things could freeze up, eh?


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> (in my best canadian accent)
> oh-kay, eh?
> 
> now, whadda we have here. you needed some vee-agra, eh, tg?
> ...



ROFL...but what is this vee-agra of which you speak? Is it one of those "naughty" drugs they have down south? Ya know, Canajun men have no need of such enhancements. How do you think we stay warm in the winter?


----------



## simplicity (Feb 16, 2008)

texasgirl, you might research the med and find out who the manufacurer is.  Then contact the manufacturer for a reputable source of supply.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Oh lord, where do I start, BT has me laughing too hard.

Amber, the meds are not available in the US. He will give us the prescription and then, will validate it when the pharmacy calls him about it.

BT, I just can't reply to that!!

Alix, it's for another med for the esophageal motility disorder. I will pm you when I get the prescription and go online and get pricing.

simplicity, I will try that too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is great Stacy! If I were you, I'd use the one BT uses for his little blue pills. Maybe if you drop his name you'll get a discount!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

how dare you call my blue pills little!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

My apologies, BT. I didn't know you ordered the extra-strength ones.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

i've heard that you can only get the extra strength one in dallas. 

from romo pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i've heard that you can only get the extra strength one in dallas.
> 
> from romo pharmaceutacals.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i've heard that you can only get the extra strength one in dallas.
> 
> from romo pharmaceuticals.


 
Hey, not nice!! MAAARRGGEEE, someone needs to be THROWN in the woodshed!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

lol, _wood_ shed. 

i'm so immature...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

heh, heh, heh, he said _wood_.


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2008)

When it comes to humor, buckytom is stiff competition.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep, he's one of the funniest _members_ here.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

OMG, people, stop!!! Your _choking_ me up!!!


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2008)

Let's hope he doesn't get cocky about it!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, his jokes are hard to beat!


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2008)

That's because he's an up and coming humorist.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Buck said:


> That's because he's an up and coming humorist.


 OK, OK, you win, Buck.


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2008)

All this jocularity has left me limp.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I know, I'm spent, too.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

We're all in trouble!! Get ready for the woodshed. LOL


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2008)

OH NO!  SHE SAID "WOOD"!!!!!!!!!!!

Here we go again


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Buck said:


> OH NO! SHE SAID "WOOD"!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here we go again


 
Where is Katie when we need her!! LOL


----------



## Katie H (Feb 16, 2008)

You rang?!

Hmmm! I may have to distance myself from this conversation.  At the rate it's going there might be "benefits" for me later.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Katie E said:


> You rang?!
> 
> Hmmm! I may have to distance myself from this conversation. At the rate it's going there might be "benefits" for me later.
> 
> Now, back to your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

rofl, you guys.

i'm glad this finally _peter_ed out.


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2008)

Time for another blue pill!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

the extra strength ones with a star on them?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 16, 2008)

And I thought this would be a good idea asking you goofballs for help. Ppsshhh, I won't make that mistake again.


Note to self: never ask these guys about pharmacies or prescriptions again!!


----------



## Buck (Feb 16, 2008)

You want goofballs?  We got goofballs.

You want 100 milligram goofballs, 200 milligram goofballs?  500 milligram goofballs?

Whaddya want?  We got it!


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2008)

ok, buck wins!!!!!!!


ROFLLLLLLL!


----------



## amber (Feb 16, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Oh lord, where do I start, BT has me laughing too hard.
> 
> Amber, the meds are not available in the US. He will give us the prescription and then, will validate it when the pharmacy calls him about it.
> 
> ...



Ahh, ok thanks for clarifying


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> We're all in trouble!! Get ready for the woodshed. LOL


The woodshed? Is that the place where members get spanked?


----------

